# OLD SCHOOL



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Anyone have use for these... 



























U.S. Wheel 48 Supreme
15x10 Rev with NEW WW Tires 
Exellent Shape!!
$700 + Shipping


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Nov 16 2010, 08:55 AM~19081276
> *Anyone have use for these...
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WHATS THE LUG PATTERN


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Nov 16 2010, 04:49 PM~19085023
> *NICE WHATS THE LUG PATTERN
> *


Uni 5 Lug.... 5-4.5 5-43/4 5-5 :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## Peezy_421 (Oct 14, 2010)

sick!!!


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

Cool...Looks kinda like my Torque Thrust II's......


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bobby G._@Nov 20 2010, 09:12 AM~19117002
> *
> 
> Cool...Looks kinda like my Torque Thrust II's......
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Yes, they are very simler... however these are Tripple plated Chromed Steel wheels and Torq Thrust wheels are Polished Aluminum.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_421_@Nov 20 2010, 09:05 AM~19116964
> *sick!!!
> *


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Any offers???


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

15x10/ What size ww tire is on those? :wow:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Nov 20 2010, 09:21 PM~19121256
> *15x10/ What size ww tire is on those? :wow:
> *


205/70/15 WW :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

BOOM :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Bang :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

MAKE OFFER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

u said there 15x10?? looks like 13's????????????


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Jan 28 2011, 11:09 AM~19722404
> *u said there 15x10?? looks like 13's????????????
> *


YEP 15x10..


----------



## 96RAPEMASTER (Dec 21, 2010)

YOU USING A NAME BRAND THATS NOT EVEN YOURS IN YOUR NAME..."ROADSTAR" MOTHERFUCKER ROADSTER OWNS THAT SHIT, YOUR FROM MONTANA, GO BACK TO BUILDING WAGON WHEELS BITCH.





























PS. FUCK YOU, FUCK YOUR FAMILY AND FUCK YOUR BUSINESS...OHHH WAIT, YOU FUCKED YOUR BUSINESS UP ALL BY YOURSELF BY BEING A GODDAMN CUNT FACE CHICKEN RAPER.


*TTT FOR THE BITCH USING ANOTHER COMPANIES NAME TO TRY AND LURE CUSTOMERS. *


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 96RAPEMASTER_@Feb 8 2011, 09:20 PM~19822903
> *YOU USING A NAME BRAND THATS NOT EVEN YOURS IN YOUR NAME..."ROADSTAR" MOTHERFUCKER ROADSTER OWNS THAT SHIT, YOUR FROM MONTANA, GO BACK TO BUILDING WAGON WHEELS BITCH.
> PS. FUCK YOU, FUCK YOUR FAMILY AND FUCK YOUR BUSINESS...OHHH WAIT, YOU FUCKED YOUR BUSINESS UP ALL BY YOURSELF BY BEING A GODDAMN CUNT FACE CHICKEN RAPER.
> TTT FOR THE BITCH USING ANOTHER COMPANIES NAME TO TRY AND LURE CUSTOMERS.
> *


BITCH ASS COWARD


----------



## danny_boy_65 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 96RAPEMASTER_@Feb 8 2011, 09:20 PM~19822903
> *YOU USING A NAME BRAND THATS NOT EVEN YOURS IN YOUR NAME..."ROADSTAR" MOTHERFUCKER ROADSTER OWNS THAT SHIT, YOUR FROM MONTANA, GO BACK TO BUILDING WAGON WHEELS BITCH.
> PS. FUCK YOU, FUCK YOUR FAMILY AND FUCK YOUR BUSINESS...OHHH WAIT, YOU FUCKED YOUR BUSINESS UP ALL BY YOURSELF BY BEING A GODDAMN CUNT FACE CHICKEN RAPER.
> TTT FOR THE BITCH USING ANOTHER COMPANIES NAME TO TRY AND LURE CUSTOMERS.
> *


WTF? :wow: :dunno: :drama:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 96RAPEMASTER_@Feb 8 2011, 09:20 PM~19822903
> *YOU USING A NAME BRAND THATS NOT EVEN YOURS IN YOUR NAME..."ROADSTAR" MOTHERFUCKER ROADSTER OWNS THAT SHIT, YOUR FROM MONTANA, GO BACK TO BUILDING WAGON WHEELS BITCH.
> PS. FUCK YOU, FUCK YOUR FAMILY AND FUCK YOUR BUSINESS...OHHH WAIT, YOU FUCKED YOUR BUSINESS UP ALL BY YOURSELF BY BEING A GODDAMN CUNT FACE CHICKEN RAPER.
> TTT FOR THE BITCH USING ANOTHER COMPANIES NAME TO TRY AND LURE CUSTOMERS.
> *


COWARD ASS HATEN LIL PUSSY BITCH GET A LIFE BEYOND LIL & QUIT HIDING BEHIND YER COMPUTER SCREEN TALKN SHIT... GET THE FUCK OFF MY NUTTz!!!


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON+Feb 8 2011, 10:31 PM~19823761-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 1 2011, 08:14 AM~19754953
> *OK.... SO.. IT'S 2011 AN YOUR SHOWING PIC'S OF BARREL'S THAT ARE DATED 01-02'
> 
> WTF
> ...





> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON+Feb 3 2011, 07:04 AM~19775753-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




this is how a real business man responds to stupid shit..



> _Originally posted by Envious Touch+Jan 31 2011, 10:42 PM~19752759-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ROADSTAIN*ROBINSON


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JustPosting_@Feb 9 2011, 10:14 AM~19826671
> *:yes: you are. would not send money to somebody who goes into a forum sponsor's topic and talk shit for no reason?
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=577250&st=20
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@Feb 9 2011, 11:28 AM~19827174
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what bitch? :scrutinize:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

OH MY BAD.. SORRY HO


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

BEST OFFER TAKE's THESE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

